# Vancubers/Lower Mainland



## TheBoutwell (May 8, 2016)

I can't find any thread for any cubers in the lower mainland, I'd really like to get something going though!


----------



## efattah (May 10, 2016)

Other than myself and Crafto22, I don't know of anyone else in this area that's on the forum!

Eric Fattah
Vancouver, BC


----------



## defhacks (May 10, 2016)

I'm curious and excited to see what kind of something you have in mind.


----------



## ericstrutinski (May 29, 2016)

efattah said:


> Other than myself and Crafto22, I don't know of anyone else in this area that's on the forum!
> 
> Eric Fattah
> Vancouver, BC


Right Here!


----------



## Kev43 (May 29, 2016)

efattah said:


> Other than myself and Crafto22, I don't know of anyone else in this area that's on the forum!
> 
> Eric Fattah
> Vancouver, BC


Me !

I'll be arriving in Vancouver next month 

I don't cube as much as I used to but I'm still interested in competitions / meets


----------

